# Best performance Tires on a Jetta



## Bux (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm looking to get a new set of performance tires for my car. I'm debating between the following tires, let me know which you prefer and why.


----------



## r03 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Bux)*

you're missing the azenis. unparalleled dry traction, unparalleled sidewall rigidity, and not too expensive.
also something to consider are the BFG TA K/D's (not the KDW's) which are a fine dry traction tire.
of the tires you have listed, the S03's are the best in rain and dry, and offer the crispest response. the goodyears and the bfg's are also good but aren't as stiff on the sidewalls. the kumho MX is also a solid tire, and the best value on the list.


----------



## gti415 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (r03)*

wheel&tire forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IY boy (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Bux)*

Ive got some Falken FK 451. Very sticky tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpDsTeR (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (cae92283)*

Falken Azenis

























_Modified by TrB0GTi at 12:14 AM 3-20-2004_


----------



## INSANE808JETTA (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Bux)*

*FALKEN* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Jetta2.show)*

Kuhmo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GtiBoogiemann (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (M.J.M.)*

YOKOHAMA AVS ES100 
hehe Or FALKEN


----------



## r03 (Nov 18, 2003)

Street Touring 
T 1 71 Kenichi Motonishi 89 Honda Civic Si Black Kumho Cal Club DNF 53.309 53.186 112.836 
60.901 61.871(1) 59.650 
T 2 199 Chris Shenefield 88 Honda Civic Red Falken Nepa 53.235 55.678(1) 53.051 112.903 
62.319(1) 59.852 60.013 (0.067) 
T 3 72 Kevin Mccormick 88 Honda Civic Sand Kumho San Fran 53.533 53.220 53.040 112.923 
60.150 60.009 59.883 (0.020) 
T 4 171 Jason Rhoades 89 Honda Civic Black Kumho 57 DNF 54.517 53.550 113.528 
59.978 62.919(1) 60.164 (0.605) 
T 5 48 Heyward Wagner 04 Spec/ 91 Civic Si Blk/Blu Kumho Ccr 53.719 53.661 55.395(1) 113.880 
61.278 60.603 60.219 (0.352) 
T 6 41 Michael Occhipinti 98 Dodge Neon ACR Red Falken Fing Lakes 54.221 53.928 53.865 114.281 
60.812 60.416 62.405(1) (0.401) 
T 7 78 Robert Seelig 90 Honda Civic White Kumho Neokla 56.099(1) 53.768 54.300 114.778 
61.113 61.185 61.010 (0.497) 
T 8 86 Doug Allen 89 Honda Civic Si White Falken E. Tenn. 54.237 54.061 54.183 114.865 
61.404 60.991 60.804 (0.087) 
T 9 31 Will Kalman 91 Ford Escort Titanium Falken 19 55.666(1) 53.957 53.856 114.936 
61.587 61.080 61.753 (0.071) 
T 10 1 Hiroo Sumida 00 Subaru Impreza Blue Falken 54.276 53.953 53.839 115.046 
61.739 61.307 61.207 (0.110) 
T 11 94 Mark Allen 89 Honda Civic Si White Kumho Buccaneer 54.228 DNF 54.168 115.279 
61.515 61.111 61.455 (0.233) 
T 12 99 Tad Kaminski 89 Honda Civic Si White Nnjr 54.227 53.984 54.375 115.297 
R 61.313 61.322 61.683 (0.018) 
T 13 24 David Rock 03 Toyota Celica GTS Silver Falken 88 53.563 53.976 53.767 115.347 
63.196(1) 65.210(2) 61.784 (0.050) 
T 14 98 Phil Osborne 91 Honda Civic Si Black Falken Tx 57.152(1) 54.305 56.049(1) 115.442 
61.137 61.401 61.221 (0.095) 
15 89 Corey Ridgick 00 Subaru Impreza RS Silver Falken Phil 54.241 54.176 54.710 115.650 
62.011 61.599 61.474 (0.208) 
16 194 Gerry Terranova 99 Honda Civic Si White Kumho Texas DNF 55.079(1) 56.117(1) 115.824 
66.649(3) 60.745 61.215 (0.174) 
17 136 David Avard 90 Mazda Protege Silver Falken Cscc DNF 54.624 55.299 116.084 
61.460 62.511 62.004 (0.260) 
18 93 Matt Shoop 98 Dodge Neon ACR Red Falken Ner 56.628(1) 54.269 54.152 116.084 
61.932 62.113 62.171 
19 159 Colin Fiedler 89 Honda Civic Red Falken 020 56.934(1) 55.118 54.780 116.353 
62.448 61.713 61.573 (0.269) 
20 148 Mitchell Wagner 91 Honda Civic Si Black Kumho Ccar 55.159 56.848(1) 57.037(1) 116.418 
65.441(2) 62.025 61.259 (0.065) 
21 6 Troy Howland 03 Toyota CELICA White Svr/Detroi 54.623 55.053 55.483 116.439 
63.089 61.816 61.918 (0.021) 
22 83 Nathan Whipple 93 Honda Civic White Falken Ner 55.548(1) 55.416(1) 55.727(1) 116.644 
72.694(6) 61.228 63.198(1) (0.205) 
23 123 Matthew Kogan 92 Nissan SE-R Black Falken Neng 61.744(3) 56.720(1) 54.875 116.749 
61.874 62.236 62.010 (0.105) 
24 32 Ben Castillo 91 Honda Civic SI Red Falken 32 56.068 55.308 55.179 116.890 
61.711 62.031 62.300 (0.141) 
25 66 Eric Linnhoff 98 Dodge Mini-Viper White Kc 59.024(2) 54.775 54.474 116.972 
63.398 62.498 62.738 (0.082) 
26 117 Gary Merideth 97 Bmw 328is Burgundy Falken Cfr 54.204 54.034 56.001(1) 117.446 
64.417(1) 63.935(1) 63.412(1) (0.474) 
27 140 Ron Gross 91 Nissan Sentra White Falken Ner 56.362(1) 58.721(1) 55.528 117.511 
62.267 61.983 64.222(1) (0.065) 
28 23 Art Rinner 92 Nissan SE-R Black Falken 019 55.125 55.769 55.570 117.695 
65.359(1) 62.570 62.705 (0.184) 
29 9 Calvin Lewis 91 Nissan sentra se-r White Falken Utah 54.712 DNF 55.134 117.930 
63.853(1) 63.218 DNF (0.235) 
30 17 Bryce Merideth 97 Bmw 328is Burgundy Falken Cfr 55.246 55.716 55.323 117.940 
63.282 62.694 63.694 (0.010)


----------



## ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Bux)*

Falken Azenis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are the best bang for the buck


----------



## shafergolf (Jun 23, 2003)

hes prolly looking for something that would do a bit better in the water than the azenis - which they are bad for


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (shafergolf)*

Best Ive had so far is Michelin Pilot Sports (oems off audi TT).. I have absolutely no complaints about them.


----------



## GOLF IV (Apr 21, 2002)

I think Good Year Eagle F1 GS-D3 is the best tire you can get.
It also looks good.


----------



## excalvwbora (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (GOLF IV)*

toyo proxies


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (excalvwbora)*

You're also missing a HUGE Piece of information. Wheel size.
You can't accurately gauge how a tire is going to perform if you don't know how much sidewall its going to have. I like the azenis though. Got em on the Scirocco. But the 60 series on a 14 makes em a little Squishy. I will definately be going for a set of Toyo T1-S for the next set of tires. Have those on the Jetta.


----------



## VW_Nomolos (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Bux)*

Falken Azenis


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (VW_Nomolos)*

alot of people like the Falkens. I'm not a big fan.
If its for dry weather only then go for them. If you want wet traction, Bridgestone Potenza RE 750. They're like the S03 but made from a different compound for a longer life


----------



## Golfdor (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Bux)*

My vote is for Falken 451


----------



## JetaBlack4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Bux)*

what about yokohama - prob spelt wrong, but great price for a decent performance tire


----------



## r03 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (A1Crazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1Crazy* »_alot of people like the Falkens. I'm not a big fan.
If its for dry weather only then go for them. If you want wet traction, Bridgestone Potenza RE 750. They're like the S03 but made from a different compound for a longer life

the 750 is a serviceable tire, but nowhere near the same league as the S-03. the S-03 may not last too long, but that's because the compound is so soft and sticky. the tread designs are similiar, but you could say the same about the kumho 711 and the advan a220-they look similar but are 2 totally different tires.
in my search for the perfect set of performance (and just performance, no treadwear, value, or other concerns) i've found that the Azenis, S-03, and the BFG TA k/d's are the closest thing you can get to R-compounds without actually getting an R-compound. the deciding factor in picking one would be size and size alone. If falken made a 225/50/15 i'd be on em without a doubt.
of course if you simply want to shred you can get a set of victoracers and have a freakin ball.


_Modified by r03 at 6:08 PM 3-20-2004_


----------



## Bux (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (r03)*

I guess I should have added some more info int eh beginning. These tires will be size 225/45 R17 and I am more concerned with performance on the street then on a track. I go to school in a very wet place, so I need a tire that performs good in both wet and dry.


----------



## r03 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Bux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bux* »_I guess I should have added some more info int eh beginning. These tires will be size 225/45 R17 and I am more concerned with performance on the street then on a track. I go to school in a very wet place, so I need a tire that performs good in both wet and dry. 

in that case, s-03's or GY F1GSD3's. The pilot sports are ok too, put them the bimmer, but i don't see them OUTperforming the 2 above tires. esp not for the astronomical cost of pilot sports.


----------



## schtebie (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Bux)*

toyo t1-s


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (schtebie)*

Yoko Parada Spec II's.... Love mine!!!!


----------



## trh (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (M Diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M Diddy* »_Yoko Parada Spec II's.... Love mine!!!!

























I have those and they're... okay. At least once you heat 'em up.


----------



## Bux (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (M Diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M Diddy* »_Yoko Parada Spec II's.... Love mine!!!!

























My friend had those on an old 240sx and he didn't like them. He said they were great in the dry but terrible on wet roads


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Bux)*

Kumho Supra Ecsta's. Awesome dry and wet condition tires. With 12K on my current pair, still runnin strong! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (03PlatinumGray)*

Falkens are the suck in wet conditions lol mad accidental dorifto.
Get some decent drag radials from http://www.tirerack.com
They have comparison charts. Or check consumer reports, they know their stuff.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (obvious510)*

I think the Pilot Sports are awesome I no longer lose traction going uphill in the rain
Peace


----------



## WaltMan (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Bux)*

Michelin Pilot Sport (A&S) Fantastic tires! Great handling and excellent in wet weather.


----------



## r03 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (obvious510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obvious510* »_Falkens are the suck in wet conditions lol mad accidental dorifto.
They have comparison charts. Or check consumer reports, they know their stuff.

azenis are sketch in wet weather.
you can check consumer reports, or ask me. for some reason i know way too much about tires...


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

BFG KDW2's. best summer tire IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by heysuperman at 11:09 AM 3-21-2004_


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (M Diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M Diddy* »_Yoko Parada Spec II's.... Love mine!!!!
























 I'm down with M Diddy, I had these on my old jetta. Wouldn't buy anything else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (heysuperman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heysuperman* »_
















BFG KDW2's. best summer tire IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by heysuperman at 11:09 AM 3-21-2004_

what i use on my car.


----------



## PIMP 1.8T (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Bux)*

Kumho Ecsta Supra 712's Definite good bang for your buck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ICEY DUB 03 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (PIMP 1.8T)*

you definatly want to consider a tire that is good in the rain.


----------



## LilChaGTI (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (ICEY DUB 03)*

goodyear eagle f1's are the best tire for dry and wet traction, they have the BEST wet traction for a summer tire and are in the top 4 for dry.


----------



## Gee_TI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (LilChaGTI)*

Definately the Goodyear Eagle F1..........


----------



## Volksjager (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (LilChaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilChaGTI* »_goodyear eagle f1's are the best tire for dry and wet traction, they have the BEST wet traction for a summer tire and are in the top 4 for dry.

according to who?


----------



## RyanDice (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (PIMP 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIMP 1.8T* »_Kumho Ecsta Supra 712's Definite good bang for your buck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


You took the words right out of my mouth!!


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Best performance Tires on a Jetta (Volksjager)*

Check out tirerack.com


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

Kumho Ecsta MX($122) or BFGoodrich g-Force T/A KDW 2($147), both are best tires for track/street, good deals at tirerack.com



_Modified by areku_x at 9:08 AM 3-25-2004_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (areku_x)*

for overall "real world" performance (not hard track), you may want to look at either the Sumitomo HTR+ or the Falken Ziex ZE512...both have high performance ratings and both are reasonably priced...I have the HTR+ and love them (quiet, W speed rating, were like $99 each, and have terrific wet and dry handling)...I have heard a lot of great things about the ZE512 but have never experienced them


----------



## Bux (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (pturner67)*

I bought a set of Bridgestone S-03's. I got them from costco for $172 a tire, mounted, balanced and road hazard. Tire rack was the same price but didn't include all those extras.


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (Bux)*

check into the Dunlop SP Sport 9000, I don't know if they offer them in that size, but I loved them in wet on my GTI, I had 205/40/17.. I now run 15" wheels which I have the Falken Azenis' on, so far I like them a lot too... hadn't had em in wet yet though..


----------

